# I don't have compassion with bullies



## eno2

Hello

How to translate:

I don't have compassion with bullies?

Δεν λυπάμαι  γιά  της  νταήδες;


----------



## velisarius

I'm not sure about this. Is there some reason why you should have compassion (or perhaps sympathy) for bullies? It seems an odd idea to me.

Was there a suggestion that these bullies are being punished more than they deserve, but you are not *sorry for* them?


----------



## eno2

No

I don't have any compassion with bullies

It's kind of an understatement.


----------



## Perseas

In any case it should be "Δεν λυπάμαι γι*α τους* νταήδες".

"Δε λυπάμαι τους νταήδες" is maybe more accurate and more direct since "λυπάμαι" functions also as a transitive verb. I feel there 's a slight difference between "λυπάμαι για κάποιον" & "λυπάμαι κάποιον". "για κάποιον" is "about someone".


----------



## eno2

That's what I wrote first


Thanks for the explanation.
It's not feel sorry for as in:
Λυπάμαι τους ανθρώπους που προσπάθησαν πολύ, αλλ' όμως δεν κέρδισαν.

There's a  difference between to not feel compassion for some one, have no mercy upon, etc  ... and not feel compassion for. But it's all   λυπάμαι

I meant: I have no mercy upon bullies. For instance as a commenter on forums or as a moderator.


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> It's not feel sorry for as in:
> Λυπάμαι τους ανθρώπους που προσπάθησαν πολύ, αλλ' όμως δεν κέρδισαν.


Yes, the use of "λυπάμαι" as in the sentence of #1 is very common in Greek. You can say for example "Δε λυπάμαι καθόλου τον διαρρήκτη που έπεσε από το μπαλκόνι και έσπασε το πόδι του". In "Δε λυπάμαι καθόλου *για* τον διαρρήκτη ..." the syntax of the verb "λυπάμαι" is different, but I would understand more or less the same thing.


----------



## velisarius

So you mean it in the sense that you don't pull your punches. You are *merciless*; you go for the jugular. 

_Είμαι αλύπητος/ανελέητος απέναντι στους νταήδες. _Might that work, Perseus?


----------



## Perseas

velisarius said:


> So you mean it in the sense that you don't pull your punches. You are *merciless*; you go for the jugular.
> 
> _Είμαι αλύπητος/ανελέητος απέναντι στους νταήδες. _Might that work, Perseus?


Hmm...
I feel that the statement looks more severe or hard in the affirmative form than in the negative. I think that if I say "Είμαι αλύπητος/ανελέητος απέναντι στους νταήδες", I only show my cruel sentiments towards them or I want their severe punishment.
On the other hand, if I say "δε νιώθω οίκτο/δε λυπάμαι τον διαρρήκτη που έσπασε το πόδι του ...", it might mean that I realize that he had an accident and is suffering now, but after all he was the one who caused his accident by trying to enter the house and steal things.

Another example:
Child: Δεν έγραψα καλά στο διαγώνισμα.
Mother: Δε σε λυπάμαι καθόλου. Ας διάβαζες.
Τhe child has his own responsibility that he failed the exam.


----------



## velisarius

Thanks Perseus . That's what I thought:


δε νιώθω οίκτο/δεν τους λυπάμαι - I have no pity for them. The mother in your example might say "I've no patience with you; you've only yourself to blame".
Είμαι αλύπητος/ανελέητος απέναντί τους - Ι am merciless towards them.


----------



## eno2

*νταής* is bully and thug. 

It's about internet bullies. What do you call an 'internet bully' in Greek?


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> *νταής* is bully and thug.
> 
> It's about internet bullies. What do you call an 'internet bully' in Greek?


"Internet bulling" is "διαδικτυακός εκφοβισμός" but I don't think that there is a noun for an "internet bully". I 've seen "τραμπούκοι"/"νταήδες" του ίντερνετ/διαδικτύου but that's not standard. It's common to use phrases like "τα άτομα που εκφοβίζουν" or "όσοι εκφοβίζουν".


----------



## eno2

_Είμαι αλύπητος/ανελέητος απέναντι στους _
_vταήδες διαδικτύου _would be it then. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## Helleno File

"Show no sympathy to" is that what I learnt  in school Latin as _litotes? _A double negative expressing a strong positive - as suggested by Perseus and Velisari.


----------



## eno2

Litotes yes. Double negative no.


----------

